# gas cap release on a 2003



## 56cbr600rr (May 16, 2005)

*gas cap release on a 2003 350Z*

As of recently the button does not open the gas lid. Has this happened to anyone else and is there an easy fix for this? We just had a new rear bumper put on after we were rear ended recently and were thinking it's messed up from the install of the new bumper. Hoping at least and are calling them tomorrow. 

But in case, was just wondering if this has happened to anyone else?

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

They might have not reconnected the release, it is an electronic unit.


----------



## omicron (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a similar problem, the button release doesn't appear to open the gas cap. However, I think it's just the tension on the latch. I can go back and open the gas cap with my fingers just fine.

Omicron


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

omicron said:


> I have a similar problem, the button release doesn't appear to open the gas cap. However, I think it's just the tension on the latch. I can go back and open the gas cap with my fingers just fine.
> 
> Omicron


Check your "kick out" spring. It's not really a spring but more of a piece of metal that as a little tension on it when you hit the switch. They are preaty cheaply made cause they wear out reqularly on all the cars. just bend it a little till you get the desired release affect


----------



## omicron (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks, I'll check that out.

Omicron


----------



## bobd (Dec 28, 2003)

There is a factory bulletin on this.


----------



## skinutjs (Aug 19, 2006)

*kick out spring*



Outkast said:


> Check your "kick out" spring. It's not really a spring but more of a piece of metal that as a little tension on it when you hit the switch. They are preaty cheaply made cause they wear out reqularly on all the cars. just bend it a little till you get the desired release affect


I had the same problem with my 2002 Altima. I tried to bend the spring but now I can't open the cover at all (even by hand). I would assume I have to take this problem to a mechanic to get it fixed?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

skinutjs said:


> I had the same problem with my 2002 Altima. I tried to bend the spring but now I can't open the cover at all (even by hand). I would assume I have to take this problem to a mechanic to get it fixed?


Same thing, it's usually from people pushing the door closed too hard and bending the spring back. I think the spring is like $2 and it just pops right on. You can do it yourself.


----------

